# Tony and Manu out for Wolves game?



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...YSA031505.4D.BKNspurs.notebook.13bf338fd.html


Backcourt tandem doubtful vs. Wolves: Ginobili's groin, Parker's thigh remain sore spots 
Web Posted: 03/15/2005 12:00 AM CST 

Johnny Ludden
Express-News Staff Writer 

*Spurs coach Gregg Popovich isn't optimistic about Manu Ginobili's chances of playing Wednesday against Minnesota.
Ginobili has missed the past three games with a groin strain he suffered a week ago in the Spurs' victory over New Jersey. 

"He says his shoulder contusion, his calf contusion and his hip pointer — everything else that was bothering him is fine," Popovich said. "If you ask him how his groin is, he says it's a little better but still tight." 

Tony Parker, who missed his first game of the season Monday with a left quadriceps contusion, is questionable to play against the Timberwolves. But Popovich thinks he will be able to play by Friday against Charlotte. 

Parker has a knot bigger than a golf ball on his left thigh. 

"I don't think he'll be out as long as Manu's been," Popovich said. "Hopefully, it will loosen up in a couple of days." 

The rash of injuries hasn't come at a good time, though Popovich said the team is trying to make the best of a bad situation. 

"This is when you would like to get on a roll going into the playoffs, so (the injuries) have made it difficult to do that," he said. "But this is the way it is. 

"We'll take anything good out of it we can get. There are a lot of guys that are getting more minutes. Their effort has been great. 

"Their execution isn't always the best with the odd combinations on the court, but they're playing hard enough to win. I just want to see if they stick with it and continue to improve in execution, understanding that's still the same thing that wins games, whether they're starters or not." * 
Maybe next time: Spurs backup point guard Beno Udrih said he's leaning toward not playing for Slovenia's national team in this summer's European Championships. 

Udrih hurt his knee playing for the team last summer and thinks he might need the rest after his first NBA season. 

"Last year was just too much practicing," Udrih said. "When you're not rested enough, you get hurt." 

Udrih said he will have other opportunities to play for the national team. 

Off the bench: Nazr Mohammed had his second consecutive productive game, contributing eight points, five rebounds and two blocks in 21 minutes. 

Mohammed said he feels significantly better since he missed four games to recover from a groin strain. Popovich has noticed. 

"He has a real knack for the ball, he's a good rebounder, and he moves well defensively," Popovich said. "We like what we've seen." 

Bench time: After scoring a career-best 25 points in his last appearance against the Spurs, New Orleans rookie shooting guard J.R. Smith spent much of Monday evening watching from the sideline. 

Smith started but played only nine minutes until Hornets coach Byron Scott sat him. Smith never re-entered the game. 

"I was upset in his defensive play, and I was upset with his attitude," Scott said. "At 19 years old, if he's going to act like that, he's going to sit down for a while." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[email protected] 


I hope Tony and Manu get well soon because we're going to need them healthy to get anywhere in the playoffs


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Maybe next time: Spurs backup point guard Beno Udrih said he's leaning toward not playing for Slovenia's national team in this summer's European Championships.
> 
> Udrih hurt his knee playing for the team last summer and thinks he might need the rest after his first NBA season.
> 
> ...


 :dead: ...damn...


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Bad news Matiz..But I kind of understand Udrih . He suffered a bad injury a few years ago and he just want to get some rest . The news is disappointing , but not that surprising..Parker missed a couple of games with the french NT earlier this year as well .


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i'll be really sad if tony doesn't play tomorrow... i haven't seen him play in like forever


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Welcome to this years Mavs world. We've been going thru the same thing the entire season.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm sad to see they are still out, but the main objective here is to get them healthy so we can succeed in the playoffs. Beno filled in quite nicely as did Barry the other night against NO. As long as we have TD in the line-up, we should be fine against the T-Wolves. 

I don't want either of them risking further injury by coming back too early. They and Pop know when it'll be time for them to come back, and until that time, we'll just have to play as best we can with the people that can play. We still have players who can play, so I'm not too worried about our forthcoming games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm frustrated at the situation, not at the players for being injured. I guess you've got to go through these things all season long, but having your best 3 players all injured at basically the same time during this time of the season is very bad. As long as they can get healthy and stay healthy, things should be good. 




On another note, Miami has caught up with us and Phoenix in the race for the best record in the league. They currently have one more win and one more loss than both SA and Phoenix, and if they get homecourt advantage throughout the playoffs they are a serious serious threat no matter what conference they are in.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

If they are both injured bench them once again.
We do not need either TP or Manu to beat them at the SBC Center anyways.
Beno can give Hudson a run for his money, BB will hopefully have a good game, Spree can help as his alphabet is missing one letter -D of course.
Timmay looked great yesturday, he was smooth and had one or two nice moves, he should be just fine tomorrow.
Do the Wolves have a legit center? Well we now have two.

Pop just rest TP and Gino if they need to, Wolves are just pathetic this year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

As long as we have TD, we should be fine.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we will win by 7 or more but we need manu and parker soon very soon


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think we will win by 7 or more but we need manu and parker soon very soon


No we don't. We just need them to be healthy by the playoffs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we need to get chemistry back and get on a role before playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> we need to get chemistry back and get on a role before playoffs


That's true, but I rather we are as healthy as possible before the playoffs. I think we'll be close to 100% by the end of the month. That would leave us plenty of time for a big run like last year's. Although, I think this entire year was a pretty good run before the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

We´ll beat the Timberwolves with or without them.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes but lets not get to cocky :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> We´ll beat the Timberwolves with or without them.


Again, aslong as we have Duncan. If we don't then who is going to guard KG? Rasho and Horry can't, and I doubt Nazr can but I haven't seen enough of him yet to know.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> That's true, but I rather we are as healthy as possible before the playoffs. I think we'll be close to 100% by the end of the month. That would leave us plenty of time for a big run like last year's. Although, I think this entire year was a pretty good run before the playoffs :biggrin:


Not to mention it's a great chance for our subs to play some important minutes and get in shape for the playoffs.
Most players have been playing with each other for a long time and the team chemistry was there early in the season.
Moreover the record is pretty good so far. There's no need to panic because the Spurs won't finish the season in a roll ala last couple of years.
As Koko, I'm more worried about the fact our best players esp. Tim seem to get injured on a regular basis (or out of shape).
I pray they'll all be fine come playoff time, and I guess every Spurs fan should do so.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:gopray:


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Care to explain Roxhvspurs?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

u said to pray lol


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> u said to pray lol


Oops
Didn't figure out it was a prayer smilie 
:biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> *Not to mention it's a great chance for our subs to play some important minutes* and get in shape for the playoffs.
> Most players have been playing with each other for a long time and the team chemistry was there early in the season.
> Moreover the record is pretty good so far. There's no need to panic because the Spurs won't finish the season in a roll ala last couple of years.
> As Koko, I'm more worried about the fact our best players esp. Tim seem to get injured on a regular basis (or out of shape).
> I pray they'll all be fine come playoff time, and I guess every Spurs fan should do so.






Good point. That's the good (If there is any) about having a few starters hurt. I think Beno's confidence was dwindling as of late, so it was really good for him to have such a great game even if it was against a very bad team. Games like that can really boost your confidence. Pretty much the same for Barry. He's a vet, so it's a little different situation, but he needs some games to gain his confidence, the coaching staff's confidence, fellow players confidence, and the fans confidence.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone remember last year when the Spurs were missing Tony and Tim? It was a great chance for the rest of the spurs to learn to play better as a team, and Manu got his first taste of being a starter for the Spurs...I think. Anyways, when Tony and Tim came back the Spurs really started playing better. I think this is the same case as last year.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Did Manu get in a car wreck or something??

 

This injury literally came out of nowhere. Good thing our schedule is easier than most teams.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> Did Manu get in a car wreck or something??
> 
> 
> 
> This injury literally came out of nowhere. Good thing our schedule is easier than most teams.


 He gets into car wrecks almost every game he plays. He takes a lot of punishment for being so aggressive, so it's not surprising he's got 2-3 injuries that are killing him. 



If there's one thing I learned this year about the Spurs, I've learned that they are very quiet, almost secretive, about these minor injuries.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He gets into car wrecks almost every game he


Excellent !
And so true :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone no if manu playing tomro vs pistons if so then here our big run comes


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

According the the _San Antonio Express_ he will play some point in the Spurs three game road trip, although the Spurs aren't sure whether or not he will play against Detroit. If I was betting, I'd bet that we would see him against New York, but not Detroit.


----------

